# Couple of my "NEW BUDDIES" on camera - help pullin



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope these guys decide to come out a little earlier so I can whack one!

This is my first time deer/and bow hunting, and it has been a blast so far. I switched to a different location on the same property and went from seeing 4-5 does on camera to these guys, plus a few other smaller bucks. Not to mention the 10-15 does/fawns!

I sat in my stand tonight and saw 2 sets of three does. It was cool watching them 10 feet from me for about 1/2 each. Hopefully the bucks will start coming out soon.

I am wondering if I should head out for a morning hunt tomorrow and try calling them in with a grunt (not sure how to use it - any info would be greatly appreciated) or with my antler sticks - fighting.

I haven't been this jazzed in a while. I was pretty happy just seeing the does on camera. Now it seems I might have to pick a buck out of the lineup to hunt!!!

I hope I run into some luck and get one of them for my first hunt this year.

Hope everyone else is having good hunts as well...

Any info on how to bring these guys in would be great.


----------



## metaldemon16 (Nov 12, 2007)

i dont know how well the grunt call works but i know that the antler rattleing works for sure. This is also my first year deer hunting with a bow. if you want proof that the rattleing works look at my topic in this forum 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=45635

i called it in by rattleing a set of antlers that i found in my dads woods. the only thing you have to be careful of is if it sees you rattleing them. ive heard that the grunt call works well too but i have only tried the antlers.


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

I am sort of figuring it out by trial and error. Thanks for the advice. 
I called one in last night, which was a BLAST since it was my first time seeing that it worked. I missed him though. It was a smaller 4x4 so now I just have a chance at one of these bigger ones. 
Its a lot easier said then done trying to actually get a good shot off, being quiet while doing it, remembering my anchor point, and shooting with a mask on.

I had another shot tonight, but he was too far off.
There is at least 5 bucks and about 15 does I have seen on camera, so I am sure I will get another chance.

Thanks for the advice and good luck hunting...

Most of the fun for me is just being a "part of" the forest/outdoors. I can't imagine doing what I saw these "hunters" doing today - walking on both side of the tree rows trying to get a deer kicked up and then shoot it. To each his own though.

I hope everyone else is having a good time!!!!


----------

